# T5 GLO question for an Eclipse 80 tank



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all
Am new to the boards and hoping someone can shed some light (no pun intended) on these fixtures but not over a planted tank. I don't have a green thumb and the tank I'm looking to swap out the lighting most likely won't have plants (if so they will be low light, i.e anubias and java ferns since I haven't killed those in my other tanks).
The tank I have is called an Eclipse 80g. It's 62"Lx22"H. There are currently 2 Eclipse 3 hoods on it which I'm not happy with. I prefer AquaClear or canister filters and with these hoods, you can't hang things off the back, let along I'm not fond of throw away media. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3867 The stats are:
Eclipse 3 12" x 30" 250gph bulbs are 2 - 18W 24" T8
I was looking at the 48" (expands to 64") single light original, but feared it would be too strong for the tank. Another member I contacted after searching for this light suggested I post and told me I probably would want the dual fixture.
Anyone offer some suggestions , pro/con.....reason I originally looked into this product was that it would fit or should fit, a 63" tank and no other product I've seen spans that distance. 
Thanks 
PS Tank is currently empty, pic shows the hoods on tank, size of tank and I added link to the hoods for anyone not familar with the all in one system.


----------



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

Update:
I found the fixtures on sale but am leary to order until I know if it will work for me, hate to have to return a mail order item. 
Thanks


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

All right, I was the one who convinced Airangel to post here, because I know this is the place to find a lot of knowledgeable nice people and great many suggestions. And I see none? This is impossible! 

We had way too many questions about this tank last night, and I am the one with that Hagen Glo lights, which I love. I just did my "homework" on them and discovered that one light bulb would not work without the other installed, which is bad in case if you need to reduce the amount of lights that way.

On the other hand, this tank is very deep and there are other ways to reduce the amount of light other than running one light bulb only. You can increase the space between the fixture and water surface or you can reduce the light photo period. 
Personally I think 54 W x 2 = 102 W total for this 80 gal 22' tall is a very low light setting which was exactly the goal, and it will be good for fish only tank or some low light ferns and anubias, and this is perfect. 

" 54 W only" for the same setting will be way too low and it is really not enough wattage to grow anything at all, but I might be wrong. Am I? Am I not? 

If anyone knows, would such light boost up the algae in the tank? Is there any better options with light/filtration/better overall look of this tank? Is there any easy solution at all? 
It would be highly appreciated if someone would give their ideas about this setting, please!!! :yield:
I don't really know existing products at all and have only that Hagen, so we really needed some input.

Thanks to everyone! rayer:

P.S. Ellen, I did extended those legs on my 36" fixture and it did not caved in or bent, those stops are there for that reason as well and the legs are very sturdy.


----------



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL geez don't berate the members....mebbe they have no idea either.

On the upside, I did get some email from Hagen, and 2 sellers of the lamps. Generally all were favorable for my application. One did comment that I 'might' get dead spots on upper corners since fixture itself is 48" and the tank is 63". Suggestion to raise light to 4" mark might combat the problem and that the double unit probably is better bet (esp since current lighting is 72w total of T8s)

They didnt feel it would cause algae growth or heat the tank which was a concern of mine when using a HO light that most sites recommend for plant & reef applications. 

It would take some time getting used to the "new" look and I'd have to decide about glass over tank totally, not at all or partially. Lot of evap here and dust, lol. 

I am leaning towards getting it since there is sale and the fact it can work on different sized tanks as well. 

Thanks again for testing the one bulb and the extending of it. 

Will see if anyone else chips in with their thoughts.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

join the planted tank forum. MORE PEOPLE AND A TON OF HELP!!!


----------



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

Light arrived, tried it on a few settings. Of course would look different if tank wasn't empty. Right now its on the 2nd from bottom on the clips.


----------



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

Light arrived, tried it on a few settings. Of course would look different if tank wasn't empty. Right now its on the 2nd from bottom on the clips.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Doesn't look bad.  Sagging a little bit, the shorter lights of that series I have didn't at all, but they are also not as heavy. It is difficult to say by looking at the picture, and the tank is empty, but probably it should be higher up. 
Did you get the cables with the light included? I almost want to suspend it from the ceiling, just to play with it a little.
I guess, now it is the AquaClear's turn to fit in.


----------



## airangel (Mar 26, 2010)

I tried it one setting higher as well, snapped a pic, then I lowered due to the sag. I did inquire about the sag and they didn't acknowledge it would occur 
I was thinking to even lower it more to try to prevent sagor try to. It will take me time to get used to, since I've been looking at the Eclipse hoods since I had the thing. And yes, empty it is really not a fair comparison, lol. 
The filters....in a PM


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Aghrrrrrr!!!  Perhaps they did what I did - the shorter lights don't sag, so they assumed the bigger one wouldn't do it either. Well, I keep these lights sitting right on the top of the tank tank, without those legs at all, and as a last resort it might be OK. 

I am trying to make it to my PM for all day long!


----------

